# MBTI - What's your Ilvermorny house?



## Brightwing (May 1, 2014)

The Ilvermorny sorting quiz came out on Pottermore today. What house did you get?

Bonus: what was your Hogwarts house?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm an INFJ, and get Thunderbird, i guess it's an equivalent of Ravneclaw. Also, in Hogwarts, I'm either Hufflepuff or Ravenclaw. 
Also my wand: Pear wood with a Unicorn hair core 9 ½" and Slightly Springy flexibility.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

The horned serpent. & Hufflepuff/gryffindor

Wand spruce w Phoenix core, 13 3/4 inches & quite bendy.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

ESFP. 

Slytherin for Hogwart, Horned Serpent for Ilvermorny (though I think I lean more Wampus.)


----------



## kathryn_face (Jun 29, 2016)

My Ilvermorny House is Thunderbird and my Hogwarts House is Ravenclaw. I'm wondering which one I fit better. As for my wand, it's beech wood with a dragon heartstring core, 12.5", and unbending. Does anyone know what the Thunderbird colors are?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

INTJ here.

I'm Ravenclaw and Thunderbird.


----------



## Empower (May 14, 2016)

Brightwing said:


> The Ilvermorny sorting quiz came out on Pottermore today. What house did you get?
> 
> Bonus: what was your Hogwarts house?


INTJ - Thunderbird and Ravenclaw


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

INFP: Slytherin and Thunderbird


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

INTP

Thunderbird & Ravenclaw

and the wand was:
Ebony wood with a unicorn hair core, 10 ¾" and hard flexibility


----------



## EmilyMisty (Jun 29, 2016)

Infp- Hufflepuff and Pukwudgie


----------



## Eyegor (Jul 1, 2016)

ISTP
I cheated and have done it twice. Once on the old Pottermore and now again on the new. (Except for Ilvermorny of course)
Ravenclaw/Horned Serpent/Popular w/ Dragonstring core, 13" fairly flexible
Gryffindor/Thunderbird/Redwood w/Dragonstring core, 13" springy

PS. No matter which site or version of the MBTI I've taken (including evaluations done by professionals for employment) I've always came up ISTP and while I'm not 100% comfortable with it, I am certain it is correct.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP - Sorted into Horned Serpent and Ravenclaw.


----------



## floatingpoint (Dec 30, 2015)

ENFP, Gryffendor and Horned Serpent


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

INFP

Thunderbird, Ravenclaw

Wand: Rowan wood with a phoenix feather core, 13" and surprisingly swishy flexibility


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

INTP (T>F), Horned Serpent and Ravenclaw(/Ravenpuff).


----------



## Minkun (May 4, 2016)

INTJ : Horned Serpent and Gryffindor


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP - Wampus & Gryffindor



















:fall:


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

Horned Serpent. My Hogwarts house is Slytherin.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

xNFP, Ravenclaw, Horned Serpent.
Fir wood with a Unicorn hair core 12 ¼" and Quite Bendy flexibility.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Horned Serpent, Slytherin, ESTP.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP, Thunderbird, Hufflepuff, Pear wand, unicorn hair core, 14", Surprisingly Swishy flexibility. 

I would contest the Hufflepuff. I feel more like Ravenclaw. I prefer being daring, clever, and smart.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am a INTJ Slytherin Wampus. Personally, I'm contested between Slytherin and Ravenclaw, though I can see myself as the former because I do care a lot about tradition and put my family at the focus on my life...even if its contrary to my own desires. That being said, I do like studying subjects for fun and I don't really possess the mean streak that Slytherins seemingly embrace.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

INFJ; Ravenclaw; Thunderbird 
English oak wand with phoenix feather core, slightly springy, 13 3/4"


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

ENTP - Thunderbird and Ravenclaw.

Edit: From the PlayBuzz quiz, which has a lot of questions whose answers could be chosen by different people for all sorts of different reasons. E.g. "which toy would you choose to play with this cat?"


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

ENTP
Ravenclaw and Thunderbird


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Pukwudgie: heart - healers
Thunderbirds: soul - adventurers
Hornet Serpent: mind - scholars
Wampus: body - warriors

Me: INFJ Ravenclaw - Pukwudgie


----------



## Batz (Jul 5, 2016)

Not really into HP but ISTP/Slytherin/Wampus.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

ENTJ 
Hogwarts: Ravenclaw (I originally thought Hufflepuff but maybe I will reconsider) 
Illvermorny: Horned Serpent
Wand: Laurel wood with a Dragon heartstring core 10 ¼" and Rigid flexibility (but I messed this one, I wish there was a way how to redo it)


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

INFJ
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw (not surprised honestly)
Illvermorny: Thunderbird


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ, Ravenclaw, Pukwudgie
Wand is Black Walnut, 10 3/4" with a Unicorn hair core and hard flexibility


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> INFJ, Ravenclaw, Pukwudgie
> Wand is Black Walnut, 10 3/4" with a Unicorn hair core and hard flexibility


 @piscesfish: You are REALLY my almost-typetwin roud:


----------



## Static Void (May 28, 2016)

INTJ: Horned Serpent and Slytherin


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

alyara said:


> @piscesfish: You are REALLY my almost-typetwin roud:


It's kinda freaky, actually. Good to know we're not alone personality-wise


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

INFJ/EIE-Ni/6w7; Horned Serpent & Gryffindor


----------



## NeoDLehoko (Jul 9, 2016)

INTP - Gryffindor - Thunderbird

Maple wood with a Dragon heartstring, 12.5 inches with rigid flexibility.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I am a Gryffindor and I assumed I was going to be sorted into Thunderbird, however I was sorted into Pukwudgie.


----------



## svenze (Aug 3, 2016)

I get Ravenclaw on almost every test I took, but this time I got Hufflepuff (they say it's because they tried to make the test shorter so the results might be inaccurate). I still consider myself a Ravenclaw. 

Also, I'm a Pukwudgie and my wand is Sycamore, unicorn hair core, 11 ¾" and slightly springy.


----------



## R A I D E N. (May 1, 2016)

*ENTP* - Slytherin *&* Thunderbird

*Wand* - Elder wood with a Phoenix feather core 13" and Unyielding flexibility


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

ENFJ, Thunderbird!!!!


----------



## secret witch (Aug 6, 2016)

A Ravenclaw and Thunderbird INTP. Woohoo. I'm skeptical about getting placed in Thunderbird at all but if that's what Pottermore says.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## rezbi (May 9, 2017)

MBTI: ISTJ
Enneagram: 9w1 sp/sx
Hogwarts House: Hufflepuff (with some Slytherin qualities) 
Ilvermorny House: Going with Horned Serpent for now but I could also make a case for Pukwudgie
Patronus: Ocicat


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Thunderbird

and Slytherin or Gryffindor for Hogwarts


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Horned Serpent


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I got Wampus.

Pottermore just sorted me as Ravenclaw, which I found weird, because it used to sort me as Gryffindor like all the other tests I've taken. I like Ravenclaws, though...

I've also got a wand made of pine wood with a phoenix feather core, which is 10" in length and has brittle flexibility.

My patronus is a damn dragonfly.


----------



## TragicallyRight (Jun 29, 2017)

INFP, Ravenclaw, and Wampus


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

ISFJ

Pukwudgie and Hufflepuff


----------



## Baguette (Jun 27, 2017)

ESFJ, Gryffindor and Pukwudgie.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP. Got Thunderbird and Hufflepuff =_=


----------

